# Soda Cans?



## Kilo11 (Nov 3, 2009)

Does anyone now what i can do with empty soda cans?


----------



## mohunter77 (Mar 3, 2009)

Recycle?


----------



## red1691 (Jun 8, 2007)

Stack them on top of each other?


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Kilo11 said:


> Does anyone now what i can do with empty soda cans?


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

*pop can airplanes*

http://speckyboy.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/05/coke21.jpg


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)




----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Thousands of things to do with soda cans - here's just one more


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

. . .


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

How do know when someone has too much time on their hands....
I kinda just throw them away. By the its called pop in most places..


----------



## EllisTX (Feb 26, 2010)

buckeyboy said:


> How do know when someone has too much time on their hands....
> I kinda just throw them away.* By the its called pop in most places*..


Most down south would call it a coke can. Regardless of what brand it is.


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

buckeyboy said:


> How do know when someone has too much time on their hands....
> I kinda just throw them away. By the its called pop in most places..



It may be called POP up north but down south its called coke or pepsi


----------



## Iabow (Apr 1, 2004)

Make a pop can stove, they work slick. Do a search on the web or you tube for Popcan stove plenty of info out there.


----------



## Cajun83 (Sep 30, 2009)

EllisTX said:


> Most down south would call it a coke can. Regardless of what brand it is.


Werd.... It's a coke... no matter if it's rootbeer, pepsi, dr pepper, sprite... doesn't matter... it's a coke. 

lol

We are simple people and don't need thirty different words for caffeine loaded, sugar water in a can


----------



## martincheetah (Dec 20, 2008)

shoot them


----------



## Idahodawg (Oct 24, 2008)

martincheetah said:


> shoot them


I'm amazed it took 15 posts to get to this answer. It was the first thing I thought of. :darkbeer:


----------



## shawn83 (Sep 30, 2009)

martincheetah said:


> shoot them


what I was thinking


----------



## mohunter77 (Mar 3, 2009)

buckeyboy said:


> How do know when someone has too much time on their hands....
> I kinda just throw them away. By the its called pop in most places..


Yeah, soda or coke is definitely the correct term.. :wink:

Here ya go.. Wouldn't you know there is a site dedicated to Pop vs Coke.. lol

Pop vs Soda


----------



## mathewsshooter9 (Apr 18, 2009)

shoot them with bunt points


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

shoot them while they are still full, right after you shake them! :mg:


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

pellet gun? .22? if you got them there you go


----------



## 32t (Apr 13, 2009)

*stove*

These are neat.




Iabow said:


> Make a pop can stove, they work slick. Do a search on the web or you tube for Popcan stove plenty of info out there.


----------



## CPinWV (May 26, 2009)

recycle them at a recycling place...take money you get from the "soda" or "pop" cans and buy some archery stuff....:wink:


----------



## moak11 (May 15, 2009)

Pay the local crazy lady not to sh** in your yard!:mg:


----------



## indeeptreble (Apr 25, 2009)

I have a pepsi can stove works awesome. have also heard about a solar panel made with popcans


----------



## rough surface (Aug 9, 2008)

Up here in Michigan we pay .10 cents extra out the door for cans. After you have drank your refreshment you save them and take them back to the store to collect your .10 cents back. It's called recycling.


----------



## Bear215 (Jan 29, 2010)

EllisTX said:


> Most down south would call it a coke can. Regardless of what brand it is.


x2, Soda fancy word for Coke??:darkbeer:


----------



## MaThEwSbAbY (Feb 8, 2010)

SCBOWHUNTER903 said:


> It may be called POP up north but down south its called coke or pepsi



weird....in missouri if its a mountain dew can its a mountain dew can, and if its a bud light can its a bud light can, and so on and so fourth


----------



## renegadeshooter (Mar 9, 2008)

They are very fun to shoot at at unknown yardages ( with junk arrows)


----------



## kodyrm (Feb 19, 2010)

*good idea*



CPinWV said:


> recycle them at a recycling place...take money you get from the "soda" or "pop" cans and buy some archery stuff....:wink:


best reply yet.


----------



## jlnel (Dec 22, 2009)

pragmatic_lee said:


>


that is awesome!!


----------



## gamoboy (Sep 29, 2008)

martincheetah said:


> shoot them


do not shoot them with carbon arrows. i did with a recurve and carbons and the can will cut the carbon and cause it to snap or explode. very dangerous. 
i always recycle my cans. here i get 55 cents a pound. also recycle steel copper aluminum brass pretty much anything. have bought a few guns and put money toward or bought bows and archery equipment this way. fixin to haul off a bunch of stuff on monday to buy stuff to start making sinkers for fishing


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

MaThEwSbAbY said:


> weird....in missouri if its a mountain dew can its a mountain dew can, and if its a bud light can its a bud light can, and so on and so fourth


If I lived anywhere here, what you posted, wasn't happening......i'd move fast.


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

jlnel said:


> that is awesome!!


jlnel, ya think ya could make me one lol just kiddin, love the mnt dew tree :thumbs_up

Scotty


----------



## MaThEwSbAbY (Feb 8, 2010)

Hoythunter01 said:


> If I lived anywhere here, what you posted, wasn't happening......i'd move fast.


what? did i really make someone angry with my post? if so why would i move?


----------



## Fletch Helical (Jul 20, 2004)

Cajun83 said:


> Werd.... It's a coke... no matter if it's rootbeer, pepsi, dr pepper, sprite... doesn't matter... it's a coke.
> 
> lol
> 
> We are simple people and don't need thirty different words for caffeine loaded, sugar water in a can



So if you really wanted a mountain dew and asked for a coke at a restaurant what do you do when a cola drink gets put on the table? :wink:

I would go with the stove route.... then again how many of them can you really use after you make a few?


----------



## huntersdad04 (Feb 2, 2010)

ship them to me. 5 cents a can, split the money with ya (not the shipping)


----------



## sethjamto (Jun 29, 2008)

It drives me nuts to hear someone call it a pop! I may live in Ohio, but not by choice (military). I'd rather drink my coke down SOUTH!


----------



## highside74 (Mar 5, 2004)

MaThEwSbAbY said:


> what? did i really make someone angry with my post? if so why would i move?


No, he said if he lived in a place that didn't call a coke can a coke can or a dew can a dew can he would move. 

Years ago my buddies and I made a road trip down to California. After getting there I asked a local where a "soda" machine was and he looked at me like I had mud on my face. He said what's soda? I said you know coke or pepsi. He say's oh you mean a "pop" machine.


----------



## Joe'Bronco (Mar 12, 2010)

highside74 said:


> No, he said if he lived in a place that didn't call a coke can a coke can or a dew can a dew can he would move.
> 
> Years ago my buddies and I made a road trip down to California. After getting there I asked a local where a "soda" machine was and he looked at me like I had mud on my face. He said what's soda? I said you know coke or pepsi. He say's oh you mean a "pop" machine.


Born and raised in CA and i have NEVER heard anyone say "pop" its always coke or beer epsi:

.


----------



## gr8brew (Feb 4, 2007)

you can shim a sight that does not have 3rd axis adjustment with them.


----------



## Clipity (Aug 30, 2009)

No Coke...Pepsi! Cheeseburger! Cheeseburger!


----------



## Sully_pa (Mar 25, 2010)

nice job.


----------

